

IE9 being advertised as "Fast and Fluid" using Flash animations - mrmagooey
http://ec.atdmt.com/ds/NMMRTSMGUINX/120629_FY13/INX_IE9_STND_Fast_Tomato_TN_FY13_300x600.swf?ver=1&amp

======
mtgx
Kind of misleading to use the quotes from a year and a half ago, when it's no
longer the case since IE9 doesn't get updated the way Chrome and FF do.

